# HELP - My 6 mth old Lab has a limp????



## My Dolce Vita (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
My 6 1/2 month old yellow lab has been limping on his front right paw for the last couple months after he has been running or playing. I took him to the vet and the vet said that he does not see any signs of discomfort and it may just be growing pain due to his increase in size. I waited a couple weeks and he still did not stop limpng after any form of activity so i took him back to the vet for x-rays. The vet told me he saw some abnormal signs in his elbow and shoulder area. ( used medical termanology - did not understand. I was to upset to ask question in fear of crying and making a fool out of myself) I was given two types of anti inflamatories and told to limit all activities for 10days which is hard with a puppy(but im doing my best) I go back to the vet Monday to see if there is an improvement if not the vet said we might have to do surgery.  Just woundering if anyone has had this problem or any sugestions? I will get a second opinion and take the X rays to another vet before going through with any other procedure! I hope it all works out!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Do get a second opinion, but OCD and elbow dysplasia are both possible culprits. Your poor guy is about the right age. Try strict crate rest and leash-walks only for the 10 days, and if it doesn't improve, I would suggest seeing an orthopedist.


----------



## spartikus (Mar 29, 2009)

Has the limping gotten better? My 6 mo. old is doing something similar. I was told and read alot about growing pains, Pano I think. He really seams to run and have fun with his sisters but limps around the house and even slides his front right paw sometimes.

We're on our way to the vet on Tues. morning, it just has me a bit worried.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

when my pup was around 7 months she started limping on and off and I was also thinking Pano but when I brought her to the vet I asked him about growing pains and he said usually that doesn't happen and she ended up having a torn ligament this happened in her back leg. She is now a little over 9 months old and hasn't limped for awhile but I really don't know much until she goes back for a check but I m assuming surgery is going to happen down the road. I hope your pup is okay


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Mar 29, 2009)

If you purchased your dog from a breeder go over the contract and health certificate that your recieved when you bought your dog. Also find out the puppy lemon laws that apply for your state.


----------



## mkoranda (Dec 10, 2008)

My 7 mo old lab puppy was limping (right rear leg) a month ago. We took her to the vet who felt around on her knee and called it a torn ACL. I scheduled a surgery for a week later. During that time I got a second opinion. The second vet said there was some movement in her knee but that he'd like to do more evaluation while she was under sedation as well as doing an x-ray. I cancelled the original surgery. It took us several weeks to get in for an x-ray and during that time we kept our puppy resting as much as possible. By the time we got in for our x-ray our puppy was already feeling better. The rest seemed to do her good. The vet said based on the x-ray and examination under sedation that her hips and knees looked good and it was probably just a sprain. The reason for the long story is to say that rest and a second opinion really paid off for us.


----------

